# [NGD] Ibanez RG7680 LTD-1



## Musza (May 14, 2009)

Hi!

There's another 7680 player . I just bought it in quite nice condition and I fall in love. Great tone, nice finish and confortable neck, just love it . If only it had the rythm power of my former K-7, it would be the best guitar ever. 

specs:
-Limited, only 48 (not 100% shure) were made,
-Made in Japan-2000,
-Basswood body, 
-5 pieces maple/bubinga, 27" scale neck,
-Rosewood fretboard with glow in the dark inlays, 
-24 jumbo frets, 
-5-way selector switch, 
-Dimarzio custom H/S/H, 
-Purple Finish with nice texture on it, 
-Glow in the dark bindin (body, neck & headstock)
-Lo-Pro Edge.

Here are some pics, enjoy:




























Wish U like it


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!! You are a lucky man! That is an awesome looking guitar.


----------



## kmanick (May 14, 2009)

Awesome looking guitar!
where the hell did you find this ?
I've never even heard of this model.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 14, 2009)

I love those guitars. I like them better than the x077XL series. 

Congrats.


----------



## romper_stomper (May 14, 2009)

That is pretty damn awsome..


----------



## playstopause (May 14, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 14, 2009)

AHHH I am so jealous. I have been wanting one of those forever.


----------



## Musza (May 14, 2009)

kmanick said:


> Awesome looking guitar!
> where the hell did you find this ?
> I've never even heard of this model.



On allegro, polish site similar to ebay. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ShreddyESP (May 14, 2009)

SO MUCH WANT!


----------



## Adamh1331 (May 14, 2009)

Damn you!! Its the red one to!! Lucky!!!! Im gonna have to get you to let me take that off of your hands


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 14, 2009)

what the hell is a 7680 and why haven't i been notified of its exisitence until now? that thing is fuckin' gorgeous


----------



## solarian (May 14, 2009)

^ ditto

nice axe man!!! congrats, that is one ubber sexy guitar


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 14, 2009)

Really Really nice, i've wanted one of these for a long time!


----------



## thinkpad20 (May 14, 2009)

Wow, lovely... very unique and beautiful...


----------



## Flux_Architect (May 14, 2009)

I was not aware of these until now.....at least I've never seen one before.

I think this is my new favorite Ibby.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 14, 2009)

The RG 7680 was Ibanez' precursor to the XL series. The have 27" scale lengths and made of nothing but win.


----------



## Deadfall (May 14, 2009)

super grats...damn I knew nothing of those models myself...


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 14, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> The RG 7680 was Ibanez' precursor to the XL series. The have 27" scale lengths and made of nothing but win.



+1.

Shame the XL Series didn't come in that colour, it's way nicer than the Royal blue.


----------



## Apophis (May 14, 2009)

Congrats, awesome guitar


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

congratulations sir, that is fucking HOT!


----------



## Benjo230 (May 14, 2009)

Damnit, i thought Xl's were made of win... 
If that's the case, these must give off vibes of win.

Beautiful guitar man, new favorite Ibanez XD


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 14, 2009)

Just plain lovely. Congrats on the sweet axe dude.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 14, 2009)

Really nice. This isnt the one with glow in the dark side dots is it? Is that a five piece maple/bubinga neck?


----------



## DaveCarter (May 14, 2009)

Pretty  Nice one!


----------



## eelblack2 (May 14, 2009)

If you ever part with that, I will take it off your hands immediately.


----------



## SupaCoolMan2005 (May 14, 2009)

hmm ive never seen one of those before...im happy for you..and jelious..but congrats man very very nice find!!!!


----------



## Musza (May 15, 2009)

Thanks guys! Soon I'm goin to put some sound samples


----------



## Harry (May 15, 2009)

WOW!
These things are amazing, I've barely seen any of them in pictures, and this is just amazing, congrats man!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 15, 2009)

Awesome score dude! hope It brings upon you many sick riffs and licks


----------



## Panterica (May 15, 2009)

love it!!!


----------



## digitalpig (May 15, 2009)

Congrats, and welcome to the club! 

I have the blue/gray model and it's a killer guitar.  

If you're interested, *here's mine* ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/54512-ngd-ibanez-rg7-680-ltd1-baritone.html



ohio_eric said:


> The RG 7680 was Ibanez' precursor to the XL series. The have 27" scale lengths and made of nothing but win.



That's right, they came out in 2000 and the number manufactured is probably somewhere between 24 and 100. I tried hard to find out a bit more about this model, but even the German Ibanez distributors could not tell me more (they did not even know that this one existed  )

Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Xanithon (May 15, 2009)

OMG man that guitar is fucking sweet.
Nice grab!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 15, 2009)

ohio_eric said:


> The RG 7680 was Ibanez' precursor to the XL series. The have 27" scale lengths and made of nothing but win.



that explains why it looks so much like the 1077/2077XL...


----------



## hairychris (May 15, 2009)

That is nice.

Fantastic find!


----------



## Meldville (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit, never seen one of these before. Nice score!


----------



## ohio_eric (May 15, 2009)

RG 7680 guitars also came in this nifty blue color as well. 







I'll take one of each please.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 15, 2009)

Envy.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2009)

I missed out on one that colour 7 years ago, it was awesome, so you're a lucky man!

Since then, unfortunately, i've discovered that i just don't gel with 27" scale lengths, but, i know it's a killer guitar, nice one man!


----------



## loktide (May 15, 2009)

congrats fellow 7680 owner  !


----------



## Cadavuh (May 15, 2009)

So whats the difference between one of these and a 1077xl or 2077xl other then scale length?


----------



## HaGGuS (May 15, 2009)

Nice score dude.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know what material was used for the glow in the dark binding and where I can get it?


----------



## poopyalligator (May 17, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> Does anyone know what material was used for the glow in the dark binding and where I can get it?




My thoughts exactly.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 17, 2009)

There is apparently also a 7681 Minus the binding, and middle pickup...






Atleast, according to www.Ibanezregister.com (click on Old Gallery, and scroll down to RG series) they apparently also call the Red one a 7689 for some reason.



ZOMB13 said:


> Does anyone know what material was used for the glow in the dark binding and where I can get it?



There are websites you can buy glow in the dark tape that is the same size as pinstripe tape....which in most cases is the same size as binding.


----------



## Xaios (May 17, 2009)

Cadavuh said:


> So whats the difference between one of these and a 1077xl or 2077xl other then scale length?



Aside from the different paint job and glow in the dark binding on the RG7680, there's virtually no difference between it and the 1077. It does, however, have a different bridge than the 2077 (7680 and 1077 have LoPro, 2077 has Edge Pro).


----------



## nikt (May 17, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Aside from the different paint job and glow in the dark binding on the RG7680, there's virtually no difference between it and the 1077. It does, however, have a different bridge than the 2077 (7680 and 1077 have LoPro, 2077 has Edge Pro).



7680 has different neck then 1077/2077, it's more like CSD1/CSD3 than the prestige XLs


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 17, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> There are websites you can buy glow in the dark tape that is the same size as pinstripe tape....which in most cases is the same size as binding.



:O
Link?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 17, 2009)

ZOMB13 said:


> :O
> Link?



The Tape Depot - TheTapeDepot.com - The One and Only Tape Superstore. We carry Adhesive Tape, ATG Tape, Conspicuity Tape, Copper Tape, Duct Tape, Camo Tape, Carton Sealing Tape, Double Coated Tape, DOT Tape, Electrical Tape, Floor Tape, Foil Tape, Ga Here's some but apparently it only glows for 6 hours (least expensive) / 12 hours / 24 hours (most expensive)

I know i've seen some that is just glow tape that lasts as many times as you charge it, just google it. Maybe you can even find some glow in the dark pinstriping which would look even better.

Did some research it Is rechargable! Just one charge lasts that long... http://www.identi-tape.com/phosphor.htm


----------



## Stitch (May 17, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> what the hell is a 7680 and why haven't i been notified of its exisitence until now? that thing is fuckin' gorgeous





leonardo7 said:


> Really nice. This isnt the one with glow in the dark side dots is it? Is that a five piece maple/bubinga neck?





Cadavuh said:


> So whats the difference between one of these and a 1077xl or 2077xl other then scale length?



The RG7680 was a limited run of guitars that were really showcase guitars for Ibanez to try out the baritone seven string format and have something to show for it. They came in very limited numbers (no one seems to know, but we've counted four 7680's and three 7681's so far so I'd be surprised if there was any more than 48 of them all in.

They featured the Lo Pro trem and glow in the dark binding + dots, but thats really the extent of any difference. nikt could tell you far more than I can though.





7deadlysins666 said:


> There is apparently also a 7681 Minus the binding, and middle pickup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an RG7621 with white stuff on it.


----------



## Musza (May 18, 2009)

7deadlysins666 said:


> There is apparently also a 7681 Minus the binding, and middle pickup...



Minus the binging? I can see it (on a body, neck and headstock).



Stitch said:


> That's an RG7621 with white stuff on it.



No, it's not, that's an rg7681.


----------



## Stitch (May 18, 2009)

Musza said:


> Minus the binging? I can see it (on a body, neck and headstock).
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not, it's 7681.



They didn't come without a middle pickup, and the 'binding' is so hard to see I would venture its just reflections of light off the body. And the bridge hardware is the wrong colour, and whole guitar doesn't look like its the deep irridescent blue or red they made them in. I'd be more confident that it's an RG7621 body that's had the neck stolen for a project and replaced with an RG7321 neck.


----------



## Musza (May 18, 2009)

Stitch said:


> They didn't come without a middle pickup, and the 'binding' is so hard to see I would venture its just reflections of light off the body. And the bridge hardware is the wrong colour, and whole guitar doesn't look like its the deep irridescent blue or red they made them in. I'd be more confident that it's an RG7621 body that's had the neck stolen for a project and replaced with an RG7321 neck.



Neck of an 7321 with silver ibanez logo and matching colour with body? I don't thing so. Binding isn't so hard to see, refections of light would look different. Oh and bridge is in a good colour (the same as LoPro in my 7680). It looks like a crap photo (so U can't see that nice, deep finish) of an RG7681LTD1 with changed knobs. 

Ibanez register:
New Page 0


----------



## digitalpig (May 19, 2009)

Musza said:


> Neck of an 7321 with silver ibanez logo and matching colour with body? I don't thing so. Binding isn't so hard to see, refections of light would look different. Oh and bridge is in a good colour (the same as LoPro in my 7680). It looks like a crap photo (so U can't see that nice, deep finish) of an RG7681LTD1 with changed knobs.
> 
> Ibanez register:
> New Page 0



Plus, the two humbuckers are not as close together as they would be on a RG7621, because it's a baritone. The colour is hard to photograph, in dark lighting it looks exactly like that (believe me, I have one).

It's definately a RG7681.

Felix


----------



## Musza (May 21, 2009)

Some pics in new case.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 21, 2009)

Musza said:


> Some pics in new case.



Awesome. The only other one i've seen in that color was the one the guy in Ayreon has.


----------



## Musza (May 22, 2009)

yup he has one


----------



## solarian (May 22, 2009)

I still say...you suck--a lot! lol 

Seriously, that finish is ridiculous!!! In person does the finish really look brushed? I love that to death!


----------



## Musza (May 25, 2009)

solarian said:


> I still say...you suck--a lot! lol
> 
> Seriously, that finish is ridiculous!!! In person does the finish really look brushed? I love that to death!



yup


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (May 27, 2009)

omg...ME WANTS!!!!!!


----------

